# Please vote for our little lady...



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

My Missus has entered our little girl into the 'new face of Calpol' competition.

Now I know most people really couldn't care less about other people's children (myself included), but if you could spare a minute to visit the Calpol website and vote for our little girl - Poppy - I'm sure she'd thank you for it. If she could.

http://www.bounty.com/faceofcalpol/brow ... tPage=292#

Third one down on the right.


----------



## genocidalduck (May 19, 2005)

Done


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Doneded


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

Sorted :wink:


----------



## kwaTTro (Jul 5, 2005)

done


----------



## ronin (Sep 6, 2003)

Safari - done  
IE - - done  
Firefox - - done


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Another few votes from me :wink:


----------



## mike_bailey (May 7, 2002)

I voted for Emma!  Nahh!

My little girl should be the face of Calpol as she's probably one of their best customers!


----------



## Rogue (Jun 15, 2003)

Done.

Rogue


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

And one from me...


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Done


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2006)

We should've asked for a bribe first.....doh !! :lol:


----------



## Gizmo750 (Sep 16, 2004)

Done


----------



## Donners (Mar 24, 2005)

Anyone using safari?


----------



## Widget (May 7, 2002)

Jobs a good un

Good luck Poppy [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)




----------



## DXN (May 18, 2002)




----------



## The-caped-crusader (Sep 6, 2003)

Done.

[smiley=policeman.gif]


----------



## 5 cw (Sep 27, 2005)

:wink:


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

another vote for Poppy


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

I've voted for one on page 107 - my niece - who was 1 on Wednesday!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

saint said:


> I've voted for one on page 107 - my niece - who was 1 on Wednesday!


That's fair enough - should have added the caveat that it's not compulsory and that, of course, free will is vitally important in all these competitions.

Now...look into my eyes, not around the eyes, don't look around the eyes...etc


----------



## Hilly10 (Feb 4, 2004)

one vote from me


----------



## beastty (May 7, 2002)

I think I've voted for Kell  , certainly looks like him anyway.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > I've voted for one on page 107 - my niece - who was 1 on Wednesday!
> ...


Forgot to mention I voted for your one just after you posted this thread.


----------



## Sim (Mar 7, 2003)

Done. Good luck.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

That's another vote for Poppy from moi.


----------



## scott28tt (Jul 30, 2002)

And another vote for Poppy - Go Poppy Go


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

Dun


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Anyone using safari?


Yep.

and done


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Done - wonder how many will it take to win?

L


----------



## CraigKORE (Sep 17, 2005)

Done here as well...


----------



## Hev (Feb 26, 2005)

Done 

Hev x


----------



## scottk (Nov 7, 2004)

done!


----------



## MonTheFish (Jul 6, 2005)

done


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

dided 

J x


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

And another [smiley=weneedyou.gif]


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Also done.


----------



## SteveT (Jan 1, 2006)

Done!
Best of luck...


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

I voted for the cleavage in the background! :wink:

Done.


----------



## renton72 (Feb 17, 2004)

another vote here


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Yup.


----------



## forzaf1 (Nov 14, 2004)

Done


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Hrm...... vote rigging..... I seem to remember a load of sh|t flying around the forum a couple of years back about that.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

tis done


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Is she a sickly child or would you like her associated with pain killers? Perhaps the lure of Celebrity calls...

No vote.


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

saint said:


> Hrm...... vote rigging..... I seem to remember a load of sh|t flying around the forum a couple of years back about that.


sorry kell but I agree...........unfair competition


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm...... vote rigging..... I seem to remember a load of sh|t flying around the forum a couple of years back about that.
> ...


It's not a dig - more of a poke.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Good luck but do you really want a picture of your child on every shop shelf? I don't think I would, but there you go.


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

jdn said:


> Good luck but do you really want a picture of your child on every shop shelf? I don't think I would, but there you go.


Exactly. "The Face of FMCG branded Painkillers?"


----------



## silkman (Jul 29, 2004)

Done


----------



## BAMTT (Feb 22, 2004)

Don, has anyone seen just how many kids have there pics on there


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

auditt260bhp said:


> I voted for the cleavage in the background! :wink:
> 
> Done.


Same here,


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Is she a sickly child or would you like her associated with pain killers? Perhaps the lure of Celebrity calls...
> 
> No vote.


Actually, she is a scikly child, but that's besides the point. Just making sure that we don't have to work into our old age if our daughter can support us.


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a sickly child or would you like her associated with pain killers? Perhaps the lure of Celebrity calls...
> ...


Does that not happen by default anyway?


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

(where's Hev when you need a decrepit drooling smillie!!?)


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Done


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

DGW131 said:


> saint said:
> 
> 
> > Hrm...... vote rigging..... I seem to remember a load of sh|t flying around the forum a couple of years back about that.
> ...


Do you seriously suppose that any of the votes will be impartial? How many people would bother to scan all of those pages of low res pictutures to bother to cast an impartial vote? The winner will be the one who can command the biggest number of friends, family and forum acquaintances.

If I were Calpol I'd then shortlist the top 20 and judge them in person so that they dont end up with a "scary baby"  .


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Kell said:


> garyc said:
> 
> 
> > Is she a sickly child or would you like her associated with pain killers? Perhaps the lure of Celebrity calls...
> ...


Kell I am sorry if Poppy is poorly - nothing serious I hope. 

Perhaps if face of Calpol goes well, she can afford to put you in a home later on.....

But be warned -it's not all a fairy tale in celeb land:

From face of Fairy Liquid 1967:

Thru Blue Jeans 1980










To Unhappy Freak:










I blame Nanette Newman not the parents...


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

garyc said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > garyc said:
> ...


Gary - no worries. Nothing serious at all, but Calpol does feature heavily in our weekly routines. There probably hasn't been a period of two weeks since she started nursery that she hasn't caught something. Hopelfully though, this is just the period that all babies go through when they start a place like this and get exposed to all the illnesses.

Anyway, back to the matter in hand, I'd imagine all the 'proud parents*' will be colluding friends, family and work colleagues to vote. AS I said earlier though if you don't want to vote, for whatever reason, then you certainly don't have to. I think my first post mentioned that other peoples' kids are hardly the most interesting things in the world.

*Pushy Showbiz Parents :roll:


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

And I'll tell my Sister you voted for her boobs. :roll:


----------



## Private Prozac (Jul 7, 2003)

Please do Kell.


----------



## moss (Jan 21, 2004)

sweet


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

Kell said:


> Gary - no worries. Nothing serious at all, but Calpol does feature heavily in our weekly routines. There probably hasn't been a period of two weeks since she started nursery that she hasn't caught something. Hopelfully though, this is just the period that all babies go through when they start a place like this and get exposed to all the illnesses.


Yep, entirely normal. Usually runs in a cycle of 4 weeks:

1st week - recovering from last cold, bit sniffly, tired, sometimes grumpy
2nd week - Back to normal cheery self
3rd week - Sniffles return, starts to get grumpy and tired, may vomit, eyes water, probable diarrhoea
4th week - Full blown snot monster

When you add teething to the mix week 3 is heavily attenuated and can often just be 24 hours!
Aaaannnndddd repeat.


----------



## Guest (Feb 15, 2006)

t7 said:


> Do you seriously suppose that any of the votes will be impartial? How many people would bother to scan all of those pages of low res pictutures to bother to cast an impartial vote? The winner will be the one who can command the biggest number of friends, family and forum acquaintances.
> 
> If I were Calpol I'd then shortlist the top 20 and judge them in person so that they dont end up with a "scary baby"  .


I did actually look at all of the others to compare, and TBH, Poppy did look like the least weird-lookin so she got my vote 

...and Hev can prove there really is a smiley for every occasion:









:wink:


----------

